# Man part of Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster



## knight1fox3 (Feb 15, 2016)

http://www.tmj4.com/news/local-news/madison-man-wins-right-to-wear-colander-in-id-photo



> MADISON -- A Madison man has won the right to wear a spaghetti strainer on his head in his driver's license photo.
> 
> The Department of Transportation has instructed all DMV offices to recognize colanders as religious headwear after receiving a letter from the man's lawyer.
> 
> ...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 16, 2016)

we known for years that idiots are not limited to just one state.  They live all over the place.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Dleg (Feb 16, 2016)

Pretty funny!  I'd love to see the DL picture.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 16, 2016)

Have you been touched by His noodly appendage?

R'amen


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## ptatohed (Feb 16, 2016)

I love it.  I want one of these for the back of my car.






P.S.  In Wisconsin, as in many other states - including California, it is a Driver License, not a Driver's License. 






http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=wisconsin+driver+license&amp;qpvt=wisconsin+driver+license&amp;qpvt=wisconsin+driver+license&amp;qpvt=wisconsin+driver+license&amp;FORM=IGRE


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 16, 2016)

This makes me miss Captain Worley.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 16, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> P.S.  In Wisconsin, as in many other states - including California, it is a Driver License, not a Driver's License.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=wisconsin+driver+license&amp;qpvt=wisconsin+driver+license&amp;qpvt=wisconsin+driver+license&amp;qpvt=wisconsin+driver+license&amp;FORM=IGRE


Correction, to properly indicate rightful ownership, the appropriate way would be to say the driver's driver license. :thumbs:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 16, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> This makes me miss Captain Worley.


X2


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 16, 2016)

Dleg said:


> Pretty funny!  I'd love to see the DL picture.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 16, 2016)

I've seen some states modifying their standards to say that anything worn in the picture (i.e. headwear, glasses) be something that is normally worn and can contribute to a more positive identification.  If you only want to wear the colander for the DL pic, they can still prohibit it without infringing on your religious rights.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 16, 2016)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> > 1 hour ago, Dleg said: Pretty funny!  I'd love to see the DL picture.


Somebody should slap that bitch in the nuts


----------



## csb (Feb 16, 2016)

A friend will be marrying two other friends as a minister in this particular church. 

This is because all involved are atheists and it's easy to get a license from other places. He doesn't have it in his driver license.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 16, 2016)

Doesn't the judge / county still issue licenses that are not based in religion?


----------



## P-E (Feb 16, 2016)

Mike in Gastonia said:


>


Get in the kitchen and make me some spaghetti already.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 16, 2016)

csb said:


> A friend will be marrying two other friends as a minister in this particular church.
> 
> This is because all involved are atheists and it's easy to get a license from other places. He doesn't have it in his driver license.


We had our wedding at one of those all-inclusive wedding package outdoor places.  My wife is even more atheist than I am, if that's even possible.  She took the vows they gave us and crossed out any reference to "God" and made some minor tweaks here and there.  It came out pretty 'secularly' good.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 17, 2016)

from MA

http://www.hngn.com/articles/150549/20151115/massachusetts-allows-pastafarian-take-drivers-license-picture-strainer-head-pictures.htm




pictures speak louder than words.


----------



## goodal (Feb 17, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> This makes me miss Captain Worley.


What happened to him?


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 17, 2016)

goodal said:


> What happened to him?


IIRC he's got limited internet access.  He'll visit from time ot time.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> from MA
> 
> http://www.hngn.com/articles/150549/20151115/massachusetts-allows-pastafarian-take-drivers-license-picture-strainer-head-pictures.htm
> 
> ...


that's an attractive human being right there, hopefully she doesn't breed


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey, I want to create a church of the hunting/fishing monster. Take a license pic with camo, gun, and fishing pole.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 17, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> IIRC he's got limited internet access.  He'll visit from time ot time.


This. He'll make an appearance every once in a while, but not like he used to. It's been a while since I've seen him on here.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2016)

don't believe that story, he quit you all


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 17, 2016)

According to his profile, he was last online on Friday, but he hasn't posted for almost a year (March 2015)


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 17, 2016)

To me, it looks like another version of a tinfoil hat...


----------

